# HIFE bei aufgabe!



## MR.Chaos (7. April 2014)

Hi leute,
Ich habe von der Schule eine aufgabe bekommen stehe jedoch komplett auf dem schlauch, wäre nett wenn ich mich auf eurer hilfe stützen könnte.
hier die Aufgabe:

Ein Flüssigkeitsbehälter hat zwei getrennte Abflüsse A und B- Sie werden jeweils mit einem Magnetventil geöffnet bzw. geschlossen. Der Zufluss erfolgt über die Pumpen P1 und P2. Das Flüssigkeitsniveau wird durch drei Schwimmkontakte gemessen. Der erste befindet sich unter, der zweite in der Mitte und der dritte oben. Sie erzeugen 1-Signal, wenn der Flüssigkeitsstand über der entsprechenden Messtelle liegt.
-Behälter leer. Beide Pumpen an.
-Wasserstand zwischen leer und halbvoll: wenn Abfluss B zu ist, nur Pumpe P1 an, wenn Abfluss B offen ist, beide Pumpen an.
-Wasserstand halbvoll: nur Pumpe P1 an.
- Behälter voll: beide Pumpen aus.

Es wird davon ausgegangen das Abfluss A auf ist (0)

Fragestellung:
a) Stellen sie die Warheitstabelle auf
b) Geben sie die minimirte Funktionsgleichung an
c) Skizzieren sie den Funktionsplan

Schonmal danke für eure hilfe


----------



## n3rd (7. April 2014)

Hi moin!

Werde es mir genauer angucken, wenn ich von der Arbeit @ home bin.
Aber generell folgendes:

zu a) Wahrheitstabelle (mit True positiv & True negative.. usw) oder Funktionstabelle?
zu b) Kann mit Differenziallgleichung erledigt werden ala dx nach dy
zu c) Skizze über ein ERM (Entity Relationship Modell)


----------



## MR.Chaos (7. April 2014)

das ist super   
die frage stellungen sollen folgendermasen beantwortt sein : XNOR / Exklusiv-NICHT-ODER / Äquivalenz     sowas will mein lehrer sehen nur halt zu dieser aufgabe    ich hoffe das war hilfreich ich habe nämlich keinen dunst wie ich es besser erklären kann


----------



## n3rd (8. April 2014)

Hmm... dachte es seien klassische Wahrheitstabellen (Wahrscheinlichkeiten usw)... mit den Differenzialgleichungen!:/
Bist du weitergekommen?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (8. April 2014)

Aufbau der Anlage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Programm:
(FC1, FC2 und die Netzwerke (NW) brauchst du später nur für's schreiben des Programms in die SPS, z.B. eine S7)
So wie ich die Aufgabe verstanden habe, sollte das so funktionieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls jemand einen Fehler findet, Bescheid geben


----------



## MR.Chaos (8. April 2014)

hi danke für eure mühen schonmal 
jedoch wird an diser ausgabe leider nix mit software erledigt 
was mein lehrer will ist soetwas in der art


----------

